# 110 gal reef conversion, new to planted tanks



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

After several years as a reef tank, I am converting over this tank to a planted setup for a bit of a change. So here's the setup so far:

glass tank, 48" X 22" X 24" (approx 110 gal)
6X54W T5's (from the reef, but with assortment of more freshwater oriented bulbs)
pressurized CO2, on a controller
two Ehiem Pro II cannisters, co2 injected to intake of one
eco-complete, with a layer of sand on top


Here's some shots of the setup last night:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's gonna be nice! Welcome to the planted side!


----------



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

All filled up, and everything running. So far so good! The CO2 seems dialed in, keeping steady at 6.9-7.0 with a KH of 7, so should give approx 20-25ppm. Water cleared up nicely, and the plants are putting out some o2 bubbles!

Planning on trying PPS Pro, and gradually increasing a photoperiod from 6 up to 10 hours a day. Still needs a few more stem plants on the left hand side, ran a little short last night will scaping it. Just hoping to avoid any major algae issues at the start, planning to stock with ottos (maybe 10?) and amano shrimp (15-20?) as the first inhabitants.

Any advice/suggestions about this?


----------



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, tex gal, looking forward to it. New to all the planted stuff, but I've spent a lot of time trolling this site and a few others over the last week or two trying to learn the basics.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking nice! Might I suggest a drop checker. There are problems using those charts. The only way to really know how much CO2 is a drop checker with 4DKH water in it. Right now you don't have a lot of plants so you probably have plenty for them. As they grow you could see issues. I have a pH controller and I keep mine set at 6.0 and still need more CO2. I'm waiting to receive a needle wheel impeller right now so as to increase my CO2 delivery.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Great looking tank What brand of tank is that? It has an Elos kind of look..

-O


----------



## Chef (Jul 28, 2009)

RBTAGL,
I to am coverting to a planted tankwith discus. I was getting bored with my 360 reef and needed a change. I did mess with discus and plants about 12 yrs ago. Now I am back

Very nice tank by the way


----------



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, orlando, it's a custom built for the reef, had a hood with fans that we pulled off to go with a more "rimless" look. And actually, the co2 setup is one just purchased from your GLA site, working well so far.


So how does a drop checker work, is it just a calibrated KH solution with a reagent so you know when you have the correct co2 levels?


----------



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

chef,

yeah, this tank is actually my mother's tank, i had set it up several years ago to house her growing reef collection. I still have a reef myself, (a tiny one in my apartment in LA), but after coming down and converting this tank for her I am really enjoying the change! It's a whole new challenge, that's for sure. Will be interested to see how your conversion goes, as well.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, its a real beauty

Your correct on the drop checker. Its a known KH of 4* so there is no guess work involved.
This link might help.

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah, that seems like a simple method to double check and make sure nothing is messing up the pH...though in this tank I did check the ph at equilibrium, and it confirmed a kh of 7.0, meaning (hopefully) no unseen effects/buffers effecting the ph so far. I guess I could just keep checking that occasionally to make sure the driftwood etc. is not throwing things too far off.

...or just get a drop checker, which is the same thing only less work, huh?

hmm....


----------



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

*update, first trim/inhabitants*

left town for a few days, and came back to find visible growth! fortunately, algae hasn't been an issue yet, either (knock on malaysian driftwood!) A few plants were nearly to the surface, so I did a little trimming and rearranged a few things


----------



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

*shrimp, otos, and botias*

Also added 6 otos and 6 amanos last week for a small cleanup crew...though two of the otos have disappeared/died, the others seem to be doing well enough. also added 5 dwarf botias, too, since the few hitchhiker snails had already begun to noticeably multiply.

so far so good! still trying to decide on a nice schooling fish. also gonna add several amanos and maybe another batch of otos soon, too, as the tank settles in.

as always, appreciate any comments!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking good  

What type of sand is that?

-O


----------



## RBTAGL (Jul 28, 2009)

its just some bulk rinsed sand from the lfs, of two grain sizes...used for the foreground, and as a layer on top of eco-complete in the deeper, planted sections.

I still need to break up a couple of leftover rocks to place in the foreground to vary the scale a little...right now there are only larger and medium rocks, should make it a little more natural to have smaller ones too. will probably add a few small java ferns/anubias too, depending on how it looks, as the foreground is a little large and sparse at the moment.


----------

